# Looking for "Walls Keep Talking" video



## TheMadBlonde (Oct 27, 2010)

The YouTube user who had the wonderful old Haunted House video of the song "The Walls Keep Talking" has taken it down. Has anybody seen it elsewhere? You can still find the Gene Kruppa version, but I really want the "story" video. Thanks!


----------



## nightbeasties (May 22, 2008)

Necroposting, but as this song in Soundie form- the vhs transfer with the skeletons and haunted house is a Soundie from 1942- is not by Anita O'Day and Gene Krupa, but I still see it listed as such after years of it being on YT, so I want to correct the misconception. And I'm pretty sure the original uploader is someone from this forum, @Halloweeeiner maybe? And he did not incorrectly attribute anything- I recall a discussion trying to find info. Anyway, I want to get this correct information out there. According to The Soundies Book by Okuda and MacGillivray, the song is by Hal Borne and his Orchestra. April 13, 1942. The Anita O'Day and Gene Krupa version is a more well known version, from 1941, but the song in this video is not by them.

Unfortunately, this uploader also has incorrect attribution, but I couldn't find any way to let her know.


----------

